#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Link Osasco, Barueri , São José dos Campos. Excelente cobertura. Bom preço e qualidade.

## DaspreLinks

*Desde 1994 atuamos com Backbones e backhauls.

Sempre procuramos atender o Provedor com qualidade e preço.

O sucesso do Provedor é nosso sucesso! Literalmente..

AGORA atuando em 
Osasco - Barueri - São José dos Campos.

Qualidade de link e de atendimento.

**Contato: (41) 3151-0016
(41) 9917-8289 Tim
(41) 8404-8228 Oi
(41) 9181-4865 Vivo
(41) 8878-2328 Claro Email: [email protected]

DASPRE TELECOM, sempre a número um em parceria com o Provedor.*

----------

